# Where to buy ADA Aquasoil Amazonia.



## chevybow (Feb 10, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy ADA Aquasoil Amazonia.??? Thanks Donny


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Other than local shops that get stock in from these two places anyways, the best (and only) online vendors are: www.adgshop.com and www.adana-usa.com.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Do they have a listing of local shops that they distribute to? I'd love to find a dealer nearby so I don't have to pay $20 to ship dirt.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> Do they have a listing of local shops that they distribute to? I'd love to find a dealer nearby so I don't have to pay $20 to ship dirt.


Not that I know of. Maybe you could call and ask?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> Do they have a listing of local shops that they distribute to? I'd love to find a dealer nearby so I don't have to pay $20 to ship dirt.


Aqua Forest charges $28 a 9l bag if you order online or $39 a 9l bag if you buy it in the store. Online price is lower to compensate for shipping, there is no bargain price either way. Last time I ordered from Aqua Forest I got three 9l bags for $84 + $15.74 for ground shipping. That comes out to $33.24 a bag, cheaper than if I had driven into SF to pick it up. Since I live in CA I also had to pay tax, not sure if they charge sales tax on out of state orders. When I checked the ADG site the online price for the aqua soil was also $28 but the shipping charge was much higher.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

$44.53 per bag if delivered to Connecticut. It sucks when ALL the good stuff is 3,000 miles away.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> $44.53 per bag if delivered to Connecticut. It sucks when ALL the good stuff is 3,000 miles away.


Order in sets of 3 for the cheapest per unit price including shipping.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Order in sets of 3 for the cheapest per unit price including shipping.


x2 

FWIW... if I buy a 9L bag at Aqua Forest the cost is $42.31 including the sales tax.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Order in sets of 3 for the cheapest per unit price including shipping.


That's what I did, I think it was $118 for 3 9l bags delivered. Cheap it ain't... I could have picked a cheaper & less addictive hobby like smoking crack.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Rarely have I seen it in your average LFS. You can call around, but most likely you'll be ordering it from AF or ADG.

If you're in a local club, try to put together a group order. Jeff at ADG will ship freight, which if you can put together a whole pallet is pretty cheap per item(well, not pretty cheap, but much less expensive)....and if you are really nice, you might be able to work out a quantity/club discount.

If you check around, I bet you can find people in your area that would like to order some ADA products too.


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

My LFS sells it for $40 per bag which is the same from ADG with shipping.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Connecticut has no active clubs (in my area or even within 45min) unfortunately =( 

How many bags are needed for a 40 Breeder (36"x18")? Would 4 be enough?


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> Connecticut has no active clubs (in my area or even within 45min) unfortunately =(
> 
> How many bags are needed for a 40 Breeder (36"x18")? Would 4 be enough?


3 bags will be plenty I bought 3 bags for two tanks 24"x16" and i have some left over. The bags are bigger than other substrate bags. It comes dry so you get more substrate


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 15, 2009)

my lfs sells it for 35 i think


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

Valthenya said:


> my lfs sells it for 35 i think


Yeah, I hear your local store is great


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Free shipping if you purchase $99 worth of qualifying stuff. The Amazonia is qualifying so grab 4 bags and it ships free.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 2, 2006)

"Free shipping if you purchase $99 worth of qualifying stuff. The Amazonia is qualifying so grab 4 bags and it ships free."

Purchase from where?

Tanksalot


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

You get free shipping from adgshop.com too, for each 9L bag. However for some reason the price is now $50.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

assasin6547 said:


> You get free shipping from adgshop.com too, for each 9L bag. However for some reason the price is now $50.


Because the shipping is included in the price, lol.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Valthenya said:


> my lfs sells it for 35 i think


If we're thinking of the same one, it's now $52.99/bag, up from about $40/bag.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just checked out adgshop.com and the 9L bag is $47.50 but when I put it in the cart and check out, it says no shipping. But I can put three 3L bags in the cart and they ship for free. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

Nubster said:


> I just checked out adgshop.com and the 9L bag is $47.50 but when I put it in the cart and check out, it says no shipping. But I can put three 3L bags in the cart and they ship for free. Not sure what's up with that.



Shipping is included in the price. I paid 27.50 for a 3L bag from Aqua Forest in SF.

$14 + $12 shipping plus tax


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I just checked out adgshop.com and the 9L bag is $47.50 but when I put it in the cart and check out, it says no shipping. But I can put three 3L bags in the cart and they ship for free. Not sure what's up with that.


Did you try to complete the purchase? It looks to me that where it says, "no shipping" it really means no shipping cost.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

No, didn't try to complete...I just thought that for some reason they wouldn't ship a 9L bag of soil. Thanks for the clarification though.


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

Actually i fooled around with it some more and it looks like you do need to spend $99 to receive the free shipping. I added two 9Lfish bags to my cart and it still said "no shipping". The total at this point was $95 and change. I then added a 3L bag and viola! Free shipping.


----------

